# Nero 6.6



## purrk1tty_3 (Jan 11, 2004)

Does anyon know where i can purchase a Nero 6.6. thats not so expensive? I had it on my other computer and lost my serial #. What do I do?
I want to burn some data so I don't lose it next time.
Thanks, jennie


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

This might help you get your serial number back, purrk1tty http://ww2.nero.com/enu/FAQs_General_Serial-Number.html If that doesn't help you can always check google.


----------



## purrk1tty_3 (Jan 11, 2004)

what do I do if I can't remember if I regestered it or not. 
this is crazy......


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Good reason to keep all of your documentation. Go on Pricewatch.com and look for a deal.


----------



## mike5532g (Jun 12, 2004)

Nero 6.6 OEM Suite


----------



## NotAGeek (May 9, 2005)

RE: purr1tty > I'm sorry, but I couldn't resist this. I'm somewhat hard of hearing, but did I correctly hear you to say: "Never hold a bust duster and a kitty at the same time" ?


----------



## purrk1tty_3 (Jan 11, 2004)

Yes you heard right........


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

Purrkity, check this out in case you haven't already purchased another copy of nero http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?p=2730976#post2730976


----------



## purrk1tty_3 (Jan 11, 2004)

Thanks Smeegle...... :up: cool site
so you liked what you got? is it that simple?


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

It was that simple and it doesn't take that much time for them to send you your order.


----------



## NotAGeek (May 9, 2005)

The Nero that's being sold at "5 Dollar Software" is the "Nero Express 6" version. The Express version is the pared down version that comes bundled with the full version of Nero. This one and the hardware bundled versions are being sold all over Ebay for more money. There's nothing wrong with it. For most people it would be sufficient for their needs and especially at that price.

You can find Nero 6.6 (full version) on sale - for a limited time - at Best Buy's online store for $49.99 > http://www.bestbuy.com/site//olspage.jsp?id=cat01081&type=category 
There were $20 and $30 rebates offered in addition to the sale price, but I believe these have expired. I dont know if this same deal is being offered in their stores. With the 6.6 version you can go online at Nero's site (Ahead Software) and download the latest build - that is the complete most up to date version of Nero 6.6. 
Personally I don't use Nero. Theres too much bloatware.

If you have Nero installed in your computer and have lost the serial number - dont panic - its still in your registry files, or it should be, unless your registry files have become corrupted. Dont uninstall Nero until you first go to the Ahead Software site > 
http://ww2.nero.com/enu/FAQs_General_Serial-Number.html#4 Here youll find instructions on how to retrieve your Nero serial number from your registry files. Also, if you have registered your copy of Nero with Ahead Software they will send you a new serial number.

So there it is.... Purrrrrrkitty!

Purr, Kitty, Purr. Sorry I didn't spell "purr1tty" right > purrk1tty.
Wait a minute, that's not how kitty is spelled! 
But then, I'm NotA*eek* now, am I. I'm just... NotAGeek. :R


----------



## purrk1tty_3 (Jan 11, 2004)

Gosh....Thanks for all the info. Now I can get down to business.

Don't worry about spelling my name right, I like purrkitty, but someone already had it. so I put the 1 in, in place of the i.


----------



## Deodar (Apr 3, 2005)

woofdog/oops purrkitty hi! Not sure of your interest in Nero,I know it's popular so
might be good.For all my Disk management tools (backups.partitions mangr,recovery,
and a whole heap of other vital functions) I use Acronis,in fact just spent 2 hrs d/l
the whole Acronis Suite so I can shift&resize partitions without losing any data.
Normally Fdisk wipes eveything off the partition & formats,which I find inconvenient.
http://www.programurl.com/software/disk-space-management.htm


----------



## NotAGeek (May 9, 2005)

Now, Deodar, is your sheepdog just trying to pull the wool, or should I say fur, over poor Purrk1tty's eyes. Purrk1tty, I hope you got your Nero thing straightened out. I refer once again here to Post #6. Bust... sounds an awful lot like dust. Whoops, I shouldn't have said that. The Moderator won't be happy with this. "Acronis" is little known by the average computer user. They do make some outstanding software. 
I've been using CDBurner XP Pro3. And for a free program it's remarkably good. 
You can find it here > http://www.cdburnerxp.se/ A word of caution when using this program: Don't "drag and drop" anything from the tree on the upper left panel or you might have a tough time getting it back into C drive.


----------

